# Hot Bodies Dirt Demon Help



## PatMonaco (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm retired and into dirt oval racing. One of the kids that live in our neighborhood recently acquired a Hot Bodies Dirt Demon truck. Does anyone have a copy of the original manual they can scan for me? I checked with HPI and said the truck was discontinued long ago and nothing was available. We need to disassemble the rear tranny and suspension. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Pat


----------



## PatMonaco (Apr 7, 2007)

Bump for help!


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Found this
But I'll keep looking for more


----------



## RRR (Feb 15, 2003)

PatMonaco said:


> We need to disassemble the rear tranny and suspension. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Pat


 If I rember right it(rear tranny(diff housing?) should come apart just like a Duratrax ThunderQuake.


----------



## rcbeagle (Feb 16, 2007)

just google hot bodies dirt demon manual


----------

